# VGA to Scart Cable Solutions?



## mikewright2009 (Aug 13, 2009)

hello i have been reading through threads for some time and i cannot find the answer or a possible solution to my problem. 
i bought a vga to scart cable which lets me plug the scart in my television and plug my vga plug into the cable.
it does not display a picture however and there is a loud buzzing noise.
is there any solution how to fix this?
this is a hd ready accoustic 32" television.
thanks in advance
MW.


----------



## mikewright2009 (Aug 13, 2009)

http://www.cable-trader.co.uk/items/scart-to-vga-cable-2m

this is the cable btw


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Make sure that the computer set to output at a resolution and refresh rate that the TV can accept? Check your TV's manual for the specs.


----------



## mikewright2009 (Aug 13, 2009)

yustr said:


> Make sure that the computer set to output at a resolution and refresh rate that the TV can accept? Check your TV's manual for the specs.


thanks for this mate
i tried chaning the out resolution but have no idea how to, ive goe through all the tv setting and its not letting me change it.
any ideas?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

You have to change it in the computer not the TV. Find out what the native resolution of the TV is and set the computer to that using the display setting. Right click on an open area of your desktop, click properties, click settings, then move the "Screen resolution" slider to a resolution the TV can accept. You may also have to adjust the screen refresh rate, which you do in the Advanced>Monitor section of the properties box.


----------

